

Worldwide run on Rice - Goladus
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=a0fU0S8MSK64&refer=home

======
TrevorJ
Hey, next to ramen rice was my cheapest form of food. It's hacker news because
it's bad news for a ton of people living on the edge of starvation, and
something smart caring minds like ours might just be able to fix.

------
bprater
And this is hacker news because... ?

~~~
Goladus
It's a hard problem. It's an immediate problem. It's an important problem.
It's an economic and logistics problem. Hackers like hard, important problems.

Also: ignore desperate, hungry people at your own peril. Hunger is not some
sort of vague hand-wavey rich/poor gap concocted by a university professor
with an agenda. It is an outright decrease in standard of living and it's
something people will fight to restore.

~~~
yters
China v Russia in the near future.

~~~
inovica
Doubtful. These guys are more in partnership than people think

~~~
yters
I base this claim on a stat I heard from an AF general. A) A very large
portion of the Chinese population will be single, middle age males in the near
future. B) China is becoming resource starved. C) Russia's population is
rapidly decreasing compared to China's population. D) Russia has a lot of
resources.

So, just throwing that out there. Sounded intriguing.

